# Problème avec mac G4 FW800



## djisens (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
voila je suis nouveau et je ne connais pas grand chose en mac...

Mon voisin vient de me donner un powermac G4 FW800 Sans clavier ni moniteur.
J'ai juste la tour est le cordon d'alimentation.

Mon problème est qu'apparemment il faudrait l'allumer avec un clavier. Est-ce vrai?
Car quand j'appuie sur le bouton sur la tour il n'y a rien qui se passe.

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaie

Je vous remercie d'avance
Anthony


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Bienvenue,

Regarde derrière la tour, il ya les infos du powermac ecris les ici.

Est il bien connecté au secteur ? en le laissant branché, ouvre le powermac et écoute si l'alimentation fait du bruit, et regarde si tout est branché


----------



## didgar (22 Mai 2010)

Salut !



djisens a dit:


> Mon voisin vient de me donner un powermac G4 FW800 Sans clavier ni moniteur.



Il est sympa ton voisin 



djisens a dit:


> Mon problème est qu'apparemment il faudrait l'allumer avec un clavier. Est-ce vrai?



Non ! Tu peux allumer la machine sans clavier ! Si d'aventure elle démarre, tu pourras l'éteindre en maintenant le bouton d'allumage appuyé jusqu'à extinction.



djisens a dit:


> Car quand j'appuie sur le bouton sur la tour il n'y a rien qui se passe.



Vérifie à l'arrière de la machine s'il n'y a pas un interrupteur façon "Power On". Normalement il n'y en a pas mais si l'alimentation d'origine a été remplacée par une alim ATX ( de PC donc ! ) il peut y en avoir un. S'il y en a un, mets le sur ON, s'il n'y en a pas tu n'as rien à faire à ce niveau là. Ouvre le mac ( tire sur le rond sur le côté droit de la machine et la porte latérale va s'ouvrir ), branche le secteur, appuie sur le bouton d'allumage en façade et regarde si le gros ventilo se met à tourner ( même très brièvement ), si le ventilo du ou des proc se met à tourner, si une led ( verte ou rouge ? ) s'allume sur la carte mère. Tu peux aussi tenter un reset de CM ( voir le support sur le site d'Apple car procédure peut être spécifique suivant le modèle ) et réessayer de le mettre en route.

Si rien ne se passe, alim cramée probablement à 99%. Pas donnée en échange standard et à priori bidouillable avec une alim ATX si tu t'y connais. Si tu jettes la machine, je prends  Tu es dans quel coin 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

Compter 100/120 euros pour une alim de G4.










Pssst si tu vends ou donne, j'suis eventuellement là aussi.


----------



## didgar (22 Mai 2010)

Re !



iMacounet a dit:


> Pssst si tu vends ou donne, j'suis eventuellement là aussi.



Prem's 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (22 Mai 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est juste pour t'embeter, J'ai déja un QuickSilver.


----------



## djisens (24 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses...
Je viens suite à une de vos réponses d'acheter une alim atx je vais la recevoir bientôt.

J'ai trouver sur le net ceci:  http://atxg4.com/mdd.html
Et j'ai vu qu'il fallait raccorder les bon fil ensemble.
Le seul problème que j'ai remarqué en étudiant se schéma c'est que par exemple on a 3pin jaune dans le atx et 4pin dans le mdd.

Je voulais donc savoir comment que l'on fait dans se cas la?

Je vous remercie d'avance
Anthony

PS: J'habite dans les Yvelines pour répondre a une question.


----------



## didgar (24 Mai 2010)

Salut !



djisens a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses...
> Je viens suite à une de vos réponses d'acheter une alim atx je vais la recevoir bientôt.



Tu as fait tous les tests que je t'ai suggéré ? J'espère que tu as choisi ton alim ATX après avoir étudié les tensions et intensités de celle d'origine. J'ai eu une fois des déconvenues en modifiant une ATX dont les intensités étaient beaucoup trop faibles pour la machine dans laquelle je devais l'installer. En plus je crois que le MDD est particulièrement gourmand !



djisens a dit:


> J'ai trouver sur le net ceci:  http://atxg4.com/mdd.html
> Et j'ai vu qu'il fallait raccorder les bon fil ensemble.
> Le seul problème que j'ai remarqué en étudiant se schéma c'est que par exemple on a 3pin jaune dans le atx et 4pin dans le mdd.
> 
> Je voulais donc savoir comment que l'on fait dans se cas la?



Etudier le schéma avec soin, bien vérifier 2 fois avant de couper/raccorder, prendre son temps et utiliser des dominos ! Tu trouveras pas mal de retours d'infos sur ce site ou chez les copains de Macbidouille sur des personnes ayant effectué cette modif. 

Bonne bidouille !

A+

Didier


----------



## djisens (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
suite à vos conseils j'ai acheter une alim ATX et fait tout se qu'il fallait...
J'ai brancher et la tout c'est allumer, c'est génial, d'ailleurs je vous remercie pour tous vos conseils.

Mais maintenant me voila confronter a d'autre problèmes:
- Premièrement mon voisin ma donner que la tour donc je voulais savoir si une souris pour pc faisait l'affaire? pour le clavier je vais aller l'acheter car c'est mieux un clavier mac, un écran pc fonctionne t'il aussi?

- Dans la tour il n'y avait pas de disque dur mais j'ai appris qu'un disque dur pc faisait l'affaire mais voila le plus gros problème c'est que j'en ai un mais il est vierge donc je doit mettre quel logiciel comme système d'exploitation et comment faire?

Je vous remercie d'avance
Anthony


----------



## Invité (7 Juin 2010)

Souris Pc = oui
écran Pc = oui (heureusement vu le prix des écrans Apple !  )
ton voisin n'a pas en stock les Cd/Dvd inclus avec cette machine ? Sans eux t'as un moteur sympa mais pas d'essence.
Ou alors il faudra trouver ça ailleurs :mouais:


----------



## djisens (8 Juin 2010)

Merci de ta reponse,
Et pour les disque dur tu sais si cest bon les disque dur de pc?

Ba non il ma rien donner dautre, il faut juste me dire quesqui faut mettre et apres je me debrouillerais a trouver ou lacheter.

Vous savais si osx tiger ou osx leopard marche avec le g4?

Je vous remercie davance.
Anthony


----------



## djisens (8 Juin 2010)

Re bonjour,
aujourd'hui j'ai réussi a avoir OS X Tiger et j'ai acheter mon clavier mac.
J'allume mon G4 il reconnait le cd, il commence son truc et au moment de choisir le périphérique ou l'installer il trouve rien!
J'ai mis un disque dur de pc ATA dessus....

Pouvez vous m'éclaircir?
Anthony


----------



## didgar (8 Juin 2010)

Salut !



djisens a dit:


> .../...Pouvez vous m'éclaircir?



T'éclaircir ??? Non ! T'éclairer éventuellement 

L'installeur ne trouve pas de destination car ton disque n'est pas formaté mac !

Pas de panique ! Une fois que tu as démarré sur le cd de Tiger et sélectionné la langue etc ... dans les menus en haut il y a un menu "Utilitaires" ( de mémoire ! ). Tu sélectionnes Utilitaire de disque, tu formates ton disque, éventuellement tu le partitionnes si besoin. Tu quittes l'utilitaire de disque et là, l'installeur va trouver une destination.

J'espère que mes explications sont à peu près claires, je te dis tout ça de mémoire. Tu tiens le bon bout !

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Est ce un CD gris ou un DVD noir que tu as acheté ?


----------



## djisens (8 Juin 2010)

Merci de vos réponses
Mon cd est un cd noir pourquoi?

Je viens de tester avec un disque dur mais il faisait que 6gigas et sa na pas marchais ouiiin....

La je test avec un 80 gigas pour voir, le format qu'il faut qu'il soit c'est bien MS DOS?

Merci
Anthony


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juin 2010)

Non MS DOS, c'est le format winaube.

Tu as appliqué la technique que t'a donné didgar ?

Peut être que tu as une memoire ram defectueuse !


----------



## djisens (8 Juin 2010)

A mince.....
Oui j'ai appliquer sa méthode.
Mais mon problème c'est que dans format de disque il me propose que MS-DOS Comment faire pour le mettre au format mac?

Je te remercie
Anthony

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

Hihi enfin reussi.
C'est en trin de s'installer....

Merci a tous le monde pour les aides.....
Anthony


----------

